# صلاة القمص انطونيوس داود ليلة رأس السنة 2011 قبل احداث كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2011)

صلاة القمص انطونيوس داود ليلة رأس السنة 2011 قبل احداث كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية

للتحميل اضغط هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?xnz4lvvbn2cc8p4


منقول
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*شكرا للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليك يا النهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مرور رااائع جدا
شكرا
سلام ونعمه*​


----------

